# Mazzer quickmill setup



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

My new setup. No PPI just hardwork, long hours and saving.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Can't see anything ? Not working for me


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Can't see anything ? Not working for me[/quote
> 
> Me neither !!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks like you have linked to your internal drive (G


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

cant wait to see the piccies Frank! nothing beats graft and saving


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Looks like you have linked to your internal drive (G


Which means what !!?? I am not used to these steam driven machines.







:exit:


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Which means what !!?? I am not used to these steam driven machines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorted ...







....


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats El carajillo

Very nice set-up:good:


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Very nice Frank. Do less hours now and enjoy that set up


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

That's a lovely set up El carajillo! First Quickmill I've seen on the forum I believe or have I missed one! Where did you buy from?


----------



## MarkB (Dec 18, 2013)

Lovely toys Frank. That would have been on my list if it had been around a year ago. I'm guessing another BB sale?


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

When I bought the Strega at BB Claudette mentioned they had an order for the Quickmill Achillies leaver, apparently for one of the Forum members, anyone know who that it is


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice one Frank. Looks like angel wings above the cup warmer too!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Thoroughly well deserved upgrade there Frank I hope the 3 of you have many many happy years together. Of the Bella Barista machines available to use at the forum members day the Verona was the one that impressed me the most and I like its looks more than the Duetto or R58.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Soll said:


> That's a lovely set up El carajillo! First Quickmill I've seen on the forum I believe or have I missed one! Where did you buy from?


Thanks for that and yes it was from Bella B


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice! All very shiny! DB


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Looking good Frank, a great combo indeed!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Soll said:


> When I bought the Strega at BB Claudette mentioned they had an order for the Quickmill Achillies leaver, apparently for one of the Forum members, anyone know who that it is


Wonder who that is? nice lever machine...and it uses a rotary to fill the boiler on the reservoir version


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Not me ........


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

glevum said:


> Wonder who that is? nice lever machine...and it uses a rotary to fill the boiler on the reservoir version


Someone with very strong arms or wanting to get very strong arms thats for sure, Jordan from BB let me try one at the forum day and the springs were brutal.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Fantastic setup, Frank, and quite the upgrade. I really liked that machine when we saw it at the BB day, and the review on their website listed some superb features. I hope you are very happy with it.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Great set up Frank, looks awesome.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Looks fantastic, Frank. Hope you get many years of earned pleasure from it!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice set up frank, the forum will reap the rewards of you getting to know that machine...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Nice set up frank, the forum will reap the rewards of you getting to know that machine...


Thanks for that Dave.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Will you do a vid ? Like to see one of those in action


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Always good to have a variety of good machines owned on the forum ....


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Soll said:


> Will you do a vid ? Like to see one of those in action


Sorry no, SLR camera only and my phone is pre historic /steam driven. I will see if other half can on her camera


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Nice set up frank, the forum will reap the rewards of you getting to know that machine...


Some of us already have


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Great set up, that was my favourite machine at the BB day.


----------

